# Who is your Kung Fu hero? (WT,ETC...)



## qwksilver61 (Sep 5, 2008)

Who is your Kung Fu hero? WT or other wise? and why?


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 6, 2008)

I reckon it would have to be the late great Wong Shun Leung a man of small stature but who never backed down from anybody and in many ways put Wing Chun on the map .


----------



## skinters (Sep 6, 2008)

wong shun leung for me aswell .. he was a modest man who was never given the credit he deserved until it was to late .


----------



## matsu (Sep 6, 2008)

as a raw beginner,both my sifu for his enthusiasm skill and patience.
 and  master james sinclair, who is just totally awesome,breqathtaking in in his skills ,his teachings and his approach to his art!

bruce lee of course for introducing me to chinese MA.

on a side note can i reference wong shun leung, i know very little about him? anyone point me to right place?

thanks matsu


----------



## skinters (Sep 6, 2008)

matsu

plenty to get you started on WSL here :

http://www.wcarchive.com/bios/wsl-method.htm

it it always said that yip man taught bruce lee wing chun,and although there is no doubt he spent time with yip man ,it was wong who taught bruce the majority of his wingchun .


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bruce Tegner,as a kid,his books helped inspire me,Iron fist comics,The Fists of Fury movie (still one of my favorites),also my Dad was very supportive,he enrolled the entire family into Kwon Jae Hwa's Taekwon do while we were in Germany.Also My favorite MA hero of all time; Mr Sonny Chiba,and Angela Mao


----------



## Jimi (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't choose one. Yim Wing Chun, Yip Man, Wong Fei Hong and of course BL.


----------



## bully (Sep 6, 2008)

To be unfashionable, Bruce Lee.

I grew up with Enter the Dragon etc and didnt know what i was watching until I studied WC.

Other than that Chuck Norris too, for the same reasons...and because if i dont post positive about Chuck, he will read it and kick my *** ;-)

Bully


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nothing unfashionable about Bruce Lee sir,he did as as a matter of fact train with Yip Man.Being a China Man unfortunately most of the time is /was still unpopular contrary to census.So they cast David Carradine as Kwai Chang Cain in the popular television series Kung Fu,also as Kato,Mr. no# 2 in The Green Hornet.Funny,nobody likes being No.#2 or one upped.Not too much has changed......We should be thanking the Chinese for their gifts instead of critisising them?ya think?My Take......also lets not forget the pioneers like Master Bruce Tegner,Master Chuck Norris,the list goes on for their contributions to MA's not at all about race but more about dedication and the commitment,still ,do not forget the past,or dismiss what is former,new is not always better,or improved.................or improved, again or improved......


----------



## yak sao (Sep 13, 2008)

Bruce Lee for me too. Lay aside how long he trained in WC, how much he knew, yada yada, everytime I see one of his movies, it inspires me to get my **** up off the couch and go train. Everytime I see Enter the Dragon I am absolutely amazed at the shape he was in.

Also Chuck Norris. His longevity should be an inspiration to us all.
And as a side note, everytime I see an infomercial for Total Gym it makes me want to buy one, and I already have the darn thing!


----------



## geezer (Sep 13, 2008)

bully said:


> To be unfashionable, *Bruce Lee.* I grew up with Enter the Dragon etc and didnt know what i was watching until I studied WC...
> 
> Bully



Yeah, I saw "Enter the Dragon" when I was a senior in high school and it sparked a passion for the martial arts that has never left me. As for martial arts heroes, I have many, from historical personages to the little known instructors that dedicate themselves to their art and their students. They are the true unsung heroes. That's you Martin!!!

As for heroes in Wing Chun, I'd probably have to say the Great Grandmaster Yip Man. His life story and struggles really move me. And, if he had not come out in the open to teach so many students, our art, including _all it's lineages_, would be largely unknown today. He gave Bruce Lee his start, which in turn ignited the interest in Martial Arts worldwide.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are making several films regarding wing chun
Two are on Yip Man and one is on Wong Sheung Leung!!

Personally the greatest kung fu hero is none other than Hong Kong Phooey...

Closely followed by Monkey...

Then Bruce Lee...

Then Kevin Chan...


----------



## BFL (Sep 15, 2008)

I know it's cliche' but Bruce Lee, and then Mr.Miyagi and then my Sifu Kyle Weygandt.  
Bruce for obvious reason's, Mr.Miyagi for his wisdom in teaching and my Sifu as his fighting ability is phenomonal, his wisdom is always enlightening and he's one of the nicest guys you could ever meet, always willing to give and to help.  I'm sure there's others if I really search but those three are foremost.


----------



## naneek (Sep 21, 2008)

chuck norris, bruce lee and steven segal.... i know he makes some crappy movies now but he was awesome back in the day and inspired me to take up aikido which i still love.


----------



## Si-Je (Oct 9, 2008)

Ng Mui and Yim Wing chun, don't care if their mythical! lol!  Doubt that they were.
They were strong, smart, and independent women in a time that wasn't acceptable.  And revolutionary in their approach to kung fu or martial arts in general.  Still are.


----------



## DungHo (Oct 19, 2008)

Kenneth Chung, very good teacher, very modest. good wing chun
second one I have to say chu shong tin,


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Nov 4, 2008)

Zhao Zhuxi (Chiu Chuk Kai) Taiji Tanglang. Remarkable man. Remarkable Life.
Ip Man. Remarkable Man. Remarkable Life. Remarkable Student.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 4, 2008)

Some great names mentioned in here

Wong Fei Hung
Huo Yuan Jia


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 4, 2008)

Hard not to say Bruce Lee because of his huge impact on martial arts in the western world.  But I'm going to have to go with the founder of my art, Hung Hei Gun.  I love the story of tea merchant turned revolutionary and founder of a major Southern Chinese system.


----------

